# Bonding help?



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

I really want to bond with my hedgehog... I love her so much but she doesn't love me, how do I bond with her more? Please give me a lot of ideas or tell me how you bonded with yours . Thank you!  oh and if you're curious about her looks, here she is! Her name is Arwen. 
[attachment=0:2yi3mjln]phpnXanQXPM (1).jpg[/attachment:2yi3mjln]


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Arwen is super cute! I love her coloring.

My advice would be, don't try to force her to do too much at first.

If she's a snuggly type, you can just let her snuggle up and sleep in your lap or on your chest. And if she's the playful explorer type, you can sit with her in a hedgie-proof area and give her toys to play with and let her run and climb on you. Offering mealworms helps too. Just avoid feeding them directly from your hands because that can lead to biting.

It will probably take some time, weeks to months before she trusts you very much, but patience and persistence will be key. Just start a routine, trying to keep things pretty predictable for her. When she can anticipate your behavior, she will become less afraid.

Good luck, she's a total babe!


----------



## Claudia Lenee (Apr 14, 2021)

Pufflez said:


> I really want to bond with my hedgehog... I love her so much but she doesn't love me, how do I bond with her more? Please give me a lot of ideas or tell me how you bonded with yours . Thank you!  oh and if you're curious about her looks, here she is! Her name is Arwen.
> [attachment=0:2yi3mjln]phpnXanQXPM (1).jpg[/attachment:2yi3mjln]


So I have had my hedgehog (kiko) for a week now and he already trust me. What worked for me was the first two nights I gave him a shirt I had worn that day with my scent on it, he slept under it and got used to my scent, then i would let him smell my hands so he knew it was me, after I would let him run around my room and when he wanted a little nap then I would put him in a little ouch I have and he slept next to me, everyday I have been waking him up constantly and letting him play around my room and with me, now he lays next to me, doesn’t hiss at me, and recognizes me, I recommend you trying this out


----------

